# Why is there no way to embed a video using the mobile version??



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

If we're not supposed to post links, but we can embed YouTube videos why is there no way to embed a video using the mobile version? 

I do 98% of my SMF stuff on my phone using mobile. Using the desktop on the phone is a pain.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been waiting for someone to give you and answer.....   You get one yet ???


----------



## wade (Jan 14, 2017)

Unfortunately that is often par for the course with most new mobile app versions of existing established software. Sometimes it is due to a limitation imposed by the phone but usually it is simply down to economics. It is actually quite expensive to develop, release and maintain a mobile app with phone operating systems updating so quickly too and the Android, IOS and Windows phone operating systems all being so different.

We have several applications a work where the developers initially made half hearted attempts at releasing mobile versions only to stop when they realise that there is little or no revenue coming back from their investment. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is unfortunately out of the hands of Jeff and the admins too I think as the forum software is developed and maintained by a third party. We can all live in hope though.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 14, 2017)

I tried attaching a video via tapatalk but it only provided a link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I've been waiting for someone to give you and answer.....   You get one yet ???



Nope 10 days and still waiting...

That's okay I'll just post "links" and hope that the admins don't delete them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I tried attaching a video via tapatalk but it only provided a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep I tried that too.


----------

